
Ask HN: Wouldn't a “Who is hiring” thread requiring a salary range be nice? - beeboop
I think this lack of disclosure is often a frustrating aspect of job ads, and I think a lot of the HN community recognizes this. I have wasted too much of my life on job interviews only to later find out they have a ridiculously low salary range. Can we try to make HN a change for good and have separate monthly threads for those who want to post salary ranges with their job openings?
======
jke348
The only people who won't post salaries are those who are scared it will be so
low it will scare people away. They all think "oh, you will like working here
so much you won't even mind when we low ball you!" 99% of jobs have a budget.
Just post your budget...

~~~
rabidonrails
This seems like you're not anchoring at the beginning of the interview
process. If you're being lowballed constantly, why not start the interview
with something like "I appreciate the opportunity here, but I'm looking for at
least $X in salary."

~~~
beeboop
Because you lose a tremendous amount of leverage in negotiating that way. 99%
of the time, no matter how much you emphasize "at least", we salary talks
start the HR person's first line is that they're offering you what your
minimum was. You will counter with something higher and I promise you the
response will be "Oh but we understood you would be okay with this amount I
offered." You are starting out at the bare minimum. It's a terrible idea.

~~~
sidmitra
I imagine it's the same thinking on the other side. HRs thinking that they
lose that leverage if they give you a range. As in, they could have hired you
cheaper?

~~~
beeboop
That's exactly it. One side has to give, but if you're a good developer and
you're to the point of salary negotiation, you have a lot of leverage in this
circumstance. In my opinion it makes more sense for an employer to give you an
offer versus asking you how much you want. I say this diplomatically.

------
hwstar
1\. If the job market and economy were better, then salary would be less of an
issue, and the strength of the candidate would be more of an issue.

2.If salary offers are ridiculously low side, this usually indicates that
there are problems with money in the company, or that company is offering
something which will substitute for the low salary (really cool tech, everyone
wants to work there, remote work, perks, etc.) Recently, it is mostly been the
former.

3\. Worldwide talent availability and competition from multinational
corporations has made the engineering job market less lucrative in the US for
engineers.

------
kspaans
From the Sept 2015 thread, someone posted some JS that will let you search all
of the comments. They give an example using wildcards that makes it easier to
search for numbers.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10155220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10155220)

